# Asus P5K error



## evgenij (Apr 6, 2010)

Setup not found sata hdd.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you provide us with some more data? For instance, tell us what you were doing, what specific hardware you have, the exact output of the error message, etc.


----------



## evgenij (Apr 8, 2010)

My hardware: Cpu IntelCoreQuad 6600/Mb Asus P5K /4Gb Ram/Hdd SATA Seagate 500Gb .
After boot , I begin setup, chose 1) Boot FreeBSD[default], in sysinstall chose standart setup but after this partition wrote -- not found hdd.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 8, 2010)

might have to do with installing 
in-the-background
geom_bsd.ko, geom_mbr.ko, geom_label.ko
before sysinstall detects the drive devices.
(I came across that issue from v7 > v8, never
installed from sysinstall v8, so I do not know
the precise fix.  Other posts mention those three
ko's however and a slight chance someone posted the
syntax or a workaround. )


----------

